# pink/orange color in the bottom of my milk containers



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the pinkish orange color in the bottom of some of my milk jars could be? When I milk, there is no evidence of blood in the milk, and I filter all my milk before refrigerating it. The does have not been treated with any medication but they are eating quite a bit of loose minerals. I also sterilze all my milking supplies. Thanks.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

You have some broken capillaries in your udders. Get some vitamin C into those gals to strengthen their blood vessels- it will clear up immediately. A dose of 1000c morning and night of any form you have on hand.
Lee


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

It is blood, it settles out of the milk after it sits for a bit. It is generally in newly freshened does or can also happen if a doe had an injury to the udder, like getting butted.


----------



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you! What a relief, it's an easy fix. One of my does nursed a kid until just last Friday when he turned 12 weeks, so I bet that's where it's coming from. He is a pretty big boy and probably headbutted her a little too hard.

Lynne


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It is rare that kids cause this problem. It is a weakness in the wall of the blood vessels due to a nutritional deficiency. Also save all citrus peels and chop bite sized and feed to them daily. 
Lee


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

How long do you give the vit C? can you give it daily as part of their milkstand grain?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh man, my goats LOVE citrus peels! Lemon, grapefruit, orange, it doesn't matter.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I have found that typically a week or so of twice daily - yes with their milking grain - does the trick for me.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Won't hurt to give Vit C daily if you want, however I usually give like 1500 twice daily until the problem clears up and then I save the C for use with allergies, illness and other problems


----------



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

The vitamin C worked great. The goats ate it with their feed, and after the frist time, went looking for the tablets to eat first. Thanks for the help!

Lynne


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup, it's like candy. Those and zinc lozenges. My goats will follow me anywhere for a zinc lozenge.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

FTR (LOL) Meyenburg claims that the orange/pink sediment on thebottom of the carton is "milk solids".

"What is the thick, creamy substance at the bottom of my carton?

Don't be alarmed! It does not mean that the milk is curdled. The sediment you are seeing is the result of a settling of milk solids. This separation may be a cloudy white, tan or pink in color. This is a normal occurrence in goat milk and tends to occur more frequently in the spring. In the interest of keeping our products as pure as possible, we do not use additives that would prevent this settling from occurring. Vigorous shaking or stirring should mix the sediment back in."

from http://meyenberg.com/index.php?page=faq#sediment


----------

